# GE-11 in VW Fox



## loopcat (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Folks,
John Stuart here. About a year ago, I converted a 92 VW Fox using a GE-11" DC motor. So this post is a quick follow-up on it's overall performance.

Let me start by saying that I put "the horse before the cart" and got a motor first, then found a donor that was suitable. I selected the Fox because A..It was light (under 2.5K), B..it has scads of trunk space for batteries, C..THE MOTOR FIT, YEAH!! The Fox is an "odd" car. The motor is latitudinal mounted, kinda like many trucks and most rear-wheel -drive vehicles. Now the Fox has a front-wheel-drive, making it somewhat more efficient. Lastly, the gear ratios on the Fox are pretty steep. That means it can convert torque into SPEED! 

There was some talk that the GE-11 was "all wrong" for this donor and voltage range. I was told it would be too slow and consume too many amps. Well after a year of driving, I can tell you what I found out. First off, I get a 40 mile range and a top speed of 60 mph. And that's with a 96v traction pack, and my controller set to 350amp! Sounds pretty normal right? 

But here's where it gets interesting, when the Zilla 1k is dialed up to 1000amps and I mash on the pedal, The acceleration is NECK-SNAPPING!! I mean it really MOVES like a sling-shot with smoking tires!! Problem is, my batteries HATE me when I do that. I popped two pulling mega-amps out of the pack. Sounded like a gunshot when they blew!!
Otmar from Cafe-Electric advised me against this. He warned that the tranny will get ripped in half, but what the heck, it's fun to DUST a 09 Dodge Charger from light to light! To all those that told me a GE-11" was SLOW, HA!

Folks, there is a good reason that Dennis _"Kilowatt"_ Berube uses 2 GE-11" DC motors in his WORLD RECORD holding Current Eliminator. SPEED!

Knowing that lithium battery prices will fall one day, why not put something bad-ass under the hood? U'll never have to upgrade the motor, that's for dang sure!

Here is my ride..
http://www.evalbum.com/2231
All the Best, John in San Antonio Tx..


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

That's awesome! Does the 11 inch have interpoles? Just curious, where did you get your motor, can you even get them new? Berube also runs a 13 inch GE in his record setting truck. I liked reading about the burning rubber and beating a fast gasser!


loopcat said:


> Hey Folks,
> John Stuart here. About a year ago, I converted a 92 VW Fox using a GE-11" DC motor. So this post is a quick follow-up on it's overall performance.
> 
> Let me start by saying that I put "the horse before the cart" and got a motor first, then found a donor that was suitable. I selected the Fox because A..It was light (under 2.5K), B..it has scads of trunk space for batteries, C..THE MOTOR FIT, YEAH!! The Fox is an "odd" car. The motor is latitudinal mounted, kinda like many trucks and most rear-wheel -drive vehicles. Now the Fox has a front-wheel-drive, making it somewhat more efficient. Lastly, the gear ratios on the Fox are pretty steep. That means it can convert torque into SPEED!
> ...


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the fox had a modified VW bus tranny in it, turned around backwards. If it looks like a Vdub tranny, you might get one rebuilt by any of the off road VW shops that should be good for 3- 400 HP. mmmmm then you'd need a neck brace.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

The GE -11 is an AWSOME motor...in fact possibly the best one made in general!!!! I dare say!!! I bought one for 150 bucks in great shape, but I have not done anything since its just sitting in my garage.....ran out of money


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Where is a good source for a GE 11" motor?

Brian


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

BHall said:


> Where is a good source for a GE 11" motor?
> 
> Brian


If you can find a GOOD forklift salvage yard you can run across some AWSOME deals!!! Thats where I bought mine...


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Would a GE 11" motor need any extra insulation attention like what Jim at High Torque does? Or are they pretty much ready to go depending on how new it is?

Brian


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anybody have any links to dimensions for the GE 11" motor? Mounting flanges shaft dimensions etc.? Thanks in advance.

Brian


----------



## steiner (Dec 8, 2008)

loopcat,

You have a PM.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

> There was some talk that the GE-11 was "all wrong" for this donor and voltage range. I was told it would be too slow and consume too many amps. Well after a year of driving, I can tell you what I found out. First off, I get a 40 mile range and a top speed of 60 mph. And that's with a 96v traction pack, and my controller set to 350amp! Sounds pretty normal right?



Whoever stated this is misinformed. A larger DC motor for the same torque load requirements draws LESS current since they can dish out much more torque per ampere and they have bigger copper windings than the smaller sized ones. This results in less heat generated and thus a more efficient motor. A smaller motor would have to be geared lower to achieve the same final wheel torque compared to the larger and since smaller motors turn faster I think you get the idea of how the speed will be not much different than using a bigger motor. Unless of course one did not modified the gear ratios to account for this. People tend to always forget about gear ratios when trying to validate their argument of speed....


As a side note I like to think of the GE monsters as the "HEMI's" of the electric drag racing world. They take abuse and keep on kicking.


----------



## Dr. Bill (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi fellas........I am getting ready to part out 3 lifts and was inside one of them today and it has a 12"X17" GE in it and I think one of the other lifts is exactly like it. Will keep you posted. They should be good as they are from damaged lifts from a factory that we bought out. Will test them on a bench. They will be for sale on this board as soon as I get them out and get some pics......Bill


----------

